# Power Washing Sidewalks



## JTHphoto (Oct 10, 2011)

Got to get out of the office for a little while and take a few photos of another project.  This time one of our power washing technicians used an industrial surface cleaner to steam-clean and powerwash concrete walkways throughout a resort-style hotel in Arizona.  The technician cleaned off a bunch of paint overspray, gum, and bird droppings.  




Cleaning Hotel Sidewalks by ACME POWERWASH, on Flickr


----------



## orljustin (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you exposed for the background and left the subject in shadow.  Next time, use some reflectors or strobes to brighten him up if you like the bright bg.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, didn't want to blow out the background, it is a big part of the subject matter.  You think a flash would have helped here? 430ex is the limit on my artificial light at the moment...


----------



## Nu2This (Oct 30, 2011)

I know this was a 'walk around and shoot' picture and is pretty good under those circumstances.  A flash would definitely help, especially an off camera flash where you could have more control of the light.  Two lights would have been even better so you could back light him to mimick the direction of the sunlight.  A couple of 430's would have been sufficient.   If this were to be a true product shot you would definitley want to have the "model" in a uniform with the company name visible.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Very old post...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice pic, makes me miss living in PHX!


----------

